# Ohio trooper shoots man in struggle during traffic stop



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.filecabi.net/video/ohio-fight-for-life.html

This video was from a Trooper's on board dash cam last month....

All of this happened within 5 minutes beginning to end...

I can't believe the audacity of the thug's family ... "He didn't need to be killed!" Yeah right... you have a weapon that you struggle with a police officer with, you then try and shoot the officer....yet your family still believes the officer didn't have a right to shoot your son."

Give me a break!

Ryan

.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just how much does an officer have to risk before being allowed to defend himself. I would say the family also has a criminal mentality. It's families with this mentality that spawn these thugs.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I can understand the family's issue with the situation, though I think they are entirely unjustified in their beliefs.

I just couldn't imagine being locked in mortal struggle and being forced to shoot a man at point blank range.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad the punks dead. IF the family wants to act that way, line em up next.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gun Owner said:


> Glad the punks dead. IF the family wants to act that way, line em up next.


Kill them because they question the death of their son? That is ridiculous.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

anybody else wanna play cops and robbers... wow that cop waited a lot longer than I would have. Condolences to all involved.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gun Owner

I would guess these people hated police before their son was killed. Why, I don't know, but it would be a good guess they are doing something illegal so they don't like law enforcement. That's normally the situation anyway. The disdain they exhibit for law enforcement now, and perhaps through this young mans formative years are more to blame for that man's death than the officer that pulled the trigger.

buckseye, I agree. Even though the parents are being unreasonable, I guess I feel for them. I also feel sorry for the police officer who really had no choice. Shot they guy or die isn't much of a choice.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Since when do you have to be doing something illegal to dislike the police?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

My point is very simple. If after seeing that kid try and kill an officer with their own eyes, and still blaming the police for his death, then they OBVIOUSLY are the largest reason for the kid trying to shoot the cop in the first place. They obviously never taught their son right from wrong.

Now lets take this a step further. Two weeks or two years from now, one of these family members is pulled over for any reason. Could be speeding, could be a friendly "Your left rear is almost flat" or any other reason. This person, now fueled with rage over the unjust (in his/her mind) killing of their son, that instead of talking to the officer, they promplty shoot him dead.

So yeah, I stand by my post. If they cant see that what happened was because their son was trying to murder a cop, then they dont deserve to live either.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So because it is possible that the family didn't teach their son properly, and because they harbor rage over their son's death, they should be shot? And you dare call yourself pro life?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Without being there, I'm not sure I'd have waited as long as the trooper did. He done good, the only sympathy I have is for the trooper and his family, they'll live with this the rest of their lives.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gun Owner, I do see your point. I also mostly agree, with only minor reservations. I guess the shock of it may make the family feel this way. If they feel the same one year from now, then I would totally agree with you. 
I also agree with hunt1, the greater victim in this is the officer and his family.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You would totally agree that they deserve to be shot if they still harbor anger in a year? Or am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I do not respect the lives of those who in turn do not respect life. These people do not believe this shooting was justified. They are ultimately responsible for how this kid acted and look what happened. I'm not sorry, I have no sympathy for people like that.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Without being there, I'm not sure I'd have waited as long as the trooper did. He done good, the only sympathy I have is for the trooper and his family, they'll live with this the rest of their lives.
> 
> huntin1


I agree 100%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gun Owner said:


> I do not respect the lives of those who in turn do not respect life. These people do not believe this shooting was justified. They are ultimately responsible for how this kid acted and look what happened. I'm not sorry, I have no sympathy for people like that.


Indeed, so you would advocate killing the family of this boy because you make the assumption that they have improperly educated their son. That is very hypocritical considering your "pro life" stance.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Indeed, so you would advocate killing the family of this boy because you make the assumption that they have improperly educated their son. That is very hypocritical considering your "pro life" stance.


No, I advocate lining them up because they have improperly raised their kid AND refuse to believe video evidence that clearly shows their son was in the wrong.

The proper responce from this family would have been a deep, heartfelt apology to the officer for him having to make the choice between his own life and that of the punk.

As far as being a hypocrite, my pro life stance defends unquestionably innocent life.

Your the one that thinks the only lives our legal system should allow extinguished are the ones that have done no wrong at all.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So based on the assumption that the parents have improperly raised said child, and that they did not provide the "proper" response, you would advocate killing them. Your ideal response sounds like what would be done in a fascist society to me. You are not pro life, you are simply anti abortion.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

In the interests of keeping a good thread alive, lets not let this slip into a prolife argument.

If you wanna question why I dont think those people deserve a chance to continue to influence more people into the mindset that ultimately led to this stupid punks death, fine. But lets keep it on track.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You have no idea why this kid reacted as such, nor if it was a parenting problem, yet you are willing to execute the parents based on your assumption. That is sickening. I am done here.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I say the family of the kid should be sued for the pain and suffering that their son has inflicted on the officer for making him shoot him. I don't care if it was my own kid, after seeing that video, there is no way in hell that any reasonable person could come to the conclusion that they were even thinking about sueing for that.

You can waffle about the issue and try to be in the middle of the road, but the only thing found in the middle of the road is a dead skunk.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

huntin1,

I agree with you. Even the toughest of the hard-core cops have a difficult time with dealing with something like this. The Police Officer did what he had to do but that won't make it any easier for him to live with it.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree gun owner and also polices have their own family and he is doing his jobs and if they want to fight or try to kill police and polices have no choice so next time dont fight with cops and go lawyer if some of reasons u didnt do anything wrong and u can fight back thru court from words in mouth and not battery to police so Gun Owner make a very good point and there is nothing we can do and they have to learn respect and obey their laws very simple


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the support fellas. Its nice to know I dont stand alone with what may seem a radical agenda. :beer:

This country is going to hell, and its a direct result of people like these passing the buck instead of accepting the responcibility. In this case, they cant even accept that their negligence as resulted in their child being shot.

Truly a sad day for the officer involved.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:beer: I'm with ya GO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gun Owner
Society needs to express it's disgust for attitudes like these parents currently display. In days gone by that is what would have happened. Social pressures like that kept many people in check, unfortunately today we are in a world where the byword is tolerance. Tolerance, tolerance, tolerance, we hear it from every empty head that wants us to except their perverted viewpoint. If we keep following this path things will only get worse. We need more people like yourself if this nation is to survive.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry, I'm going to disagree with you GO. 
I don't believe wishing or advocating violence or death against the perpetrators family is either American or Christian. 
Are they bad parents? Sure. 
Like me, not always using the best judgement about what they say? Yup.
But! it's not for us to run around killing folks because they are bad parents, irresponsible citizens, bad Christians, Muslims or anything like that. I think we are supposed to hold ourselves to a high standard set by Jesus, honorable people that have gone before us, and the Constitution.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I meant to throw in The Declaration of Independance too!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

arctic plainsman

I would be willing to bet a lot of money that Gun Owner was speaking using a hyperbole, born of frustration. In that sense I understand. I doubt if anyone, well some may, would take the statement as an example of GO real belief. I am guessing that he is angered by their attitude which displays their total disregard or respect for anyone other than themselves . I think these people are simply looking at a terrible situation as a shortcut to financial gain, at the expense of the officers reputation, and societies financial burden. They see money. As he stated later, he has no sympathy. I agreed with him, but sympathize with any parents loss of a son, until they show themselves to be so contemptible as to blame others for the shortcoming of their son, and themselves.

It is not my job to defend Gun Owner, but I think you may have been led astray by other biased attitudes. As I said society needs to voice it's disgust, and that would be enough for me. The courts need to slam this suite into the dirt and make an example of it. The media needs to portray the son as a perpetrator, not hold out the mental anguish of the parents as justification to demonize the officer.

I am guessing we all three, and more, agree.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Gun Owner, I do see your point. I also mostly agree, with only minor reservations. I guess the shock of it may make the family feel this way. If they feel the same one year from now, then I would totally agree with you.
> I also agree with hunt1, the greater victim in this is the officer and his family.


I'm with you hunting1... the greatest victim in all of this is the officer and his family. He should be able to sue the perp's family in civil court for pain and suffering that was caused him from the experience...

Make them keep paying for the "values" they forgot to instill in their child.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> No, I advocate lining them up because they have improperly raised their kid AND refuse to believe video evidence that clearly shows their son was in the wrong.
> 
> The proper response from this family would have been a deep, heartfelt apology to the officer for him having to make the choice between his own life and that of the punk.
> 
> ...


I'm with you to GO!

Ryan

.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

A/P,

I see your point, and in the long run, you are right in many ways. I stand by my original disgust with the situation, and in its most basic form, I want them held accountable. I wish there were laws that cover this sort of thing.

I'm a bit biased though. My grandfather was a homicide detective here in Vegas during the "mob years". It put such a strain on his life that he eventually fell into the bottle, and stayed there till he died. I know first hand the hell cops go through, and it REALLY ****** me off when people like this punks dad can stand up with a straight face and take the position he has.

Whats even worse, is that I'd be willing to bet 10:1 odds that this kids dad doesnt even see his kid anymore, he sees dollar signs.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Plainsman and GO,I agree with you 100%


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gun Owner, sorry about your grandfather, happens alot, way too often actually.

Other than what I've already stated, I really hesitate to voice my true opinion of this situation. That being said:

GO :thumb:

huntin1


----------

